# Buy Furniture in UK or UAE?



## Seamus0624 (Jun 22, 2013)

we are getting ready to move to the UAE and need new kitchen chairs. Any recommendations on whether to buy in UK or UAE? Any difference? Does it matter?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are happy with Ikea, buy them here.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

To be honest, we shipped over priority goods we wanted and bought other furniture here. Reasonably priced, quick delivery and they assemble for you on delivery. 
Thre is Ikea or similar stores like Pan Emirates or Home Centre. Google to have a look at their catalogue s.
Pottery Barn is another.....loads of stores.

Depends what you want to put in your shipped goods?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubizzle
There is a thriving second hand market with such a transient population.
Keep an eye out, and be patient, and you can get some serious bargains.
Be prepared to see some utter crap, too!


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

We came out from UK recently and brought our homely goods, (pictures, photos, sentimental items etc) with us. As previously stated there are loads of stores for the basics....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's also Souk Al TV Stand for the top end and TV Stand Mart if you're on a bit more of a budget


----------



## mikeyhavoc (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with other posters. Buy once you land. Plenty of options in UAE and save yourself the international freight and risk of damage. Dubizzle and notice boards at supermarkets have great deals going on 'must sell' items.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If your employer is paying shipping then definitely buy in the UK if you want tasteful, good quality, sensibly priced furniture. 

The choice here seems to be split into 4 categories:

1. IKEA type stuff, cheap and fine for 2-3 years then it will start to fall apart. 

2. horrendously garish Arab/bad taste Indian furniture, usually in gold and with lots and lots of hideous bling. Can be cheap as chips or ultra expensive. It all looks the same imo. 

3. "Designer" European style furniture at many times the price you'd pay in Europe and a lot less choice and usually a bling designer's name to it whether that's your thing or not. 

4. Second hand stuff. As said above there are occasional finds but it's usually used versions of 1, 2 or 3


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Buy from IKEA or PAN, or the Home Store, all reasonable prices

Sorted

Craig


----------



## Matthew Winter (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi,

Remember that if you are buying in the UK to take with you then technically any new items would be subject to import duty @ 5% of the value of the items.

Of course, lots of people buy new items, put them in their household shipment and don't declare them - but technically this is not allowed.

Something to bear in mind if you are buying new items to ship...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Matthew Winter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Remember that if you are buying in the UK to take with you then technically any new items would be subject to import duty @ 5% of the value of the items.
> 
> ...





Matthew you very obviously work for Pickfords or similar in the UK 

Are you sussing out if it's worth paying for ads here?


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew Winter said:


> Hi, Remember that if you are buying in the UK to take with you then technically any new items would be subject to import duty @ 5% of the value of the items. Of course, lots of people buy new items, put them in their household shipment and don't declare them - but technically this is not allowed. Something to bear in mind if you are buying new items to ship...


What is considered new? Something with original wrapping or something that has a box? I have kept boxes for my computers, printers, kitchen small appliances, TV's, DVD players....
Also I am thinking of bringing all my appliances as I saw most apartments come pretty much naked.
I don't mind the shipping cost due to the fact that after business sale goes through this Friday (keeping fingers crossed) I am going to owe IRS taxes big time and I could at least deduct the whole cost of moving.


----------



## Matthew Winter (Nov 10, 2013)

> What is considered new? Something with original wrapping or something that has a box? I have kept boxes for my computers, printers, kitchen small appliances, TV's, DVD players....


In the UAE it's only BRAND new (in some countries they say you have to have owned and used for 12 months!)



> Matthew you very obviously work for Pickfords or similar in the UK


You got me! Although I'd like to think we're a little different to that particular company


----------



## Peter W. (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi there! Tell pls where is best to buy furniture in the UK? With your customer experience (hopefully positive)


----------



## Jean-Paul Belmondo (Dec 1, 2013)

Dude, just fo for IKEA


----------



## Jean-Paul Belmondo (Dec 1, 2013)

Just go for IKEA dude, just for smth temporary. Later on you can find smth cool, you never know when and where


----------

